# weight



## username812 (Sep 19, 2006)

how much weight is generally lost during drying/curing?


----------



## KADE (Sep 19, 2006)

depends a lot on watering schedules and humidity and how long u dry... last grow I had a 20gram bud turn into 6.8 after drying.


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 20, 2006)

WHOA, that is a HUGE drop, do you grow hydroponically, KADE?


----------



## KADE (Sep 20, 2006)

I do normally...  this was a soil grow I was trying... it was watered the morning of the day it got cut down actually. Then I saw that a different plant had spider mites... so I chopped them all down.


----------

